# Park Home sites, Spain



## kateliza

Hi Everyone
My first attempt at this... hope it works.
Has anyone visited Park La Posada, nr Antequera? We are considering a move to a park home in Spain, and on the net, this looks great.
Also... La Vina Parque, near Mollina. Any comments, good or bad, would be welcomed.
Many thanks
Kate


----------



## xabiaxica

kateliza said:


> Hi Everyone
> My first attempt at this... hope it works.
> Has anyone visited Park La Posada, nr Antequera? We are considering a move to a park home in Spain, and on the net, this looks great.
> Also... La Vina Parque, near Mollina. Any comments, good or bad, would be welcomed.
> Many thanks
> Kate


:welcome:

it worked :clap2:


I don't know either place, but hopefully someone who does will come along...............


----------



## Cazzy

I know both of them, full of Brits. There were about 3,000 Brits in the Mollina area, but I think a lot have left now. They do a lot for the Brits, outings etc!! They are well kept sites if that is what you want, but the yearly site fees are about 4,000 euro. there are some very cheap houses on the market now in these areas where your yearly charges for IBI are only around 100 euro. I think people are looking into this as although the property market is bad, it is a lot better investment!!
If you are nervous about a move to Spain I guess a park home is a good start as there will be people there to help you who speak English.


----------



## kateliza

Thank you for such a swift response.... that was encouraging. 
Kate


----------



## hough

kateliza said:


> Hi Everyone
> My first attempt at this... hope it works.
> Has anyone visited Park La Posada, nr Antequera? We are considering a move to a park home in Spain, and on the net, this looks great.
> Also... La Vina Parque, near Mollina. Any comments, good or bad, would be welcomed.
> Many thanks
> Kate


Hi Kate we to have been looking for information on these sites as we are thinking of moving out to spain and thought these sites looked great so hopefully sometime this year will be going out to have a look around will let you k now if i get anymore info good luck


----------



## MagicWriter2014

We are thinking of moving to one of these parks ourselves so looking forwRd to seeing some posts!


----------



## Lee&Chris

Hi, This is also a first post for me, so also a newbie. Been reading posts here for quite a while, and found the site very helpfull. 2 months ago we bought a place on a park on the outskirts of Benidorm. We are in the process of either selling our business, or getting a partner, to retain half the income on which to live. Done lots of research on moving, tax laws, buying a business there, and property. We bought our home so we have a base in Spain, while we sell, etc, and to enable us to 'trial' living in Spain. Although we have a monthly ground rent of 320 euros, which includes water, internet, and uk tv, we have not invested a large amount of money into a property which might be hard to sell if we wanted to. We wanted a place for the two of us, and our dog, which was our own, but only costing an amount which we could afford to loose, and this appears to fit the bill.
We too look forward to comments from others here, and hope you get all the info and advise you are looking for.


----------



## MagicWriter2014

*Park Homes*

What is the name of your Park Home, as the ground rent seems quite reasonable compared to some we have looked at?


----------



## Lee&Chris

The site is Camping Benisol. It is on the outskirts of Benidorm just off the N332 (I think that's the road). The staff on reception are very friendly and helpful (open 7am to 12 midnight) then a security guy on the entrance all night so feels very safe. Recently had new people buy the site and in May appears to be lots of work going on like refitting the toilet and shower blocks etc. We have only been there a few times as yet, but has a nice feel to the place, and they allow dogs, very important to us as we have to take our dog with us.


----------



## MagicWriter2014

Have been and looked at site and it looks like a touring site and few reviews I have read are awful???


----------



## Classified

Hi all, I live on La Vina Park 40 mins inland from Malaga, an hour from the following, Granada, Ronda, Cordoba, 20 mins from the beautiful lakes where you can swim, EL Chorro where they filmed Von Ryans Express, 1 hour from all the coastal beaches, 2 hours from Gibraltar and 3.5 hours from Faro in Portugal, Mobile homes in Spain come with everything so you just bring your suitcases.
/SNIP/


----------



## blackwidowni

Lee&Chris said:


> Hi, This is also a first post for me, so also a newbie. Been reading posts here for quite a while, and found the site very helpfull. 2 months ago we bought a place on a park on the outskirts of Benidorm. We are in the process of either selling our business, or getting a partner, to retain half the income on which to live. Done lots of research on moving, tax laws, buying a business there, and property. We bought our home so we have a base in Spain, while we sell, etc, and to enable us to 'trial' living in Spain. Although we have a monthly ground rent of 320 euros, which includes water, internet, and uk tv, we have not invested a large amount of money into a property which might be hard to sell if we wanted to. We wanted a place for the two of us, and our dog, which was our own, but only costing an amount which we could afford to loose, and this appears to fit the bill.
> We too look forward to comments from others here, and hope you get all the info and advise you are looking for.




Hi I am looking to buy a park home in Benidorm can I ask which one you bought in and any infor you might have thanks


----------



## Lee&Chris

blackwidowni said:


> Hi I am looking to buy a park home in Benidorm can I ask which one you bought in and any infor you might have thanks


We bought in Camping Benisol. Maybe not the most upmarket site in the area, but our unit was about 8000 pounds cheaper than anything else we saw, the rent is 320 euro a month, which is for the largest size plot, medium and small are available too. This site alows dogs, where many don't, and we must bring our dog. Sites like Villamar look nicer, but have no dogs, and are more rent. There are touring plots there, but I would guess about 120 perminant units there too. Shop has not been open yet, but bar and restaurant are good, inside heated pool open out of season, and larger open air pool for in season use. Had recent new owners who appear to be updating toilet blocks etc. Although not been there for a huge amount of time, we got a friendly feel from residents and staff and owner, found site quite peacefull, suits us very well. Hope this helps.


----------



## tonymar

Cazzy said:


> I know both of them, full of Brits. There were about 3,000 Brits in the Mollina area, but I think a lot have left now. They do a lot for the Brits, outings etc!! They are well kept sites if that is what you want, but the yearly site fees are about 4,000 euro. there are some very cheap houses on the market now in these areas where your yearly charges for IBI are only around 100 euro. I think people are looking into this as although the property market is bad, it is a lot better investment!!
> If you are nervous about a move to Spain I guess a park home is a good start as there will be people there to help you who speak English.


I agree I think a real house would be a better investment , might be cheaper than you think at the moment .

I owned a mobile home in the uk , the park fees were very high , and the mobile home always de valued .

or May be a way to go would be buy a suitable plot and sight your own pre fab 

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## bob_bob

You can rent long term apartments and house from @ €300 a month
Property for rent within 100 kilometres radius of Antequera Malaga Spain real estate


----------



## Wako1960

We visited Possada back in May and thought it exceeded expectations, so much that we are taking early retirement and moving out there is February, seeing is believing. We also visited la vina and, in our opinion, Possada was much smarter and mane cured for us.


----------



## Simon22

Wako1960 said:


> and mane cured for us.


Que?


----------



## harryhan

kateliza said:


> Hi Everyone
> My first attempt at this... hope it works.
> Has anyone visited Park La Posada, nr Antequera? We are considering a move to a park home in Spain, and on the net, this looks great.
> Also... La Vina Parque, near Mollina. Any comments, good or bad, would be welcomed.
> Many thanks
> Kate


I have recently visited and bought a park home on lazydays pueblo fiesta park and was very impressed with its location, peaceful atmosphere and friendliness of park staff.
Jen


----------



## Classified

Hi, I live on La Vina Park and its beautiful


----------



## junee

On the site I currently live there are two residents who moved from that area, one from La Vinia and one from Mollina because of problems with site owners and/of the other resedents and the site costs.


----------



## junee

Our site fees are only 290 Euros/month and that includes electric and water!! Just a small site with 5 homes, no bar and a communal pool, it's great!!


----------



## snikpoh

junee said:


> On the site I currently live there are two residents who moved from that area, one from La Vinia and one from Mollina because of problems with site owners and/of the other resedents and the site costs.


Was that "Molino Granja" near La Font de la Figuera by any chance?


----------



## The Skipper

tonymar said:


> I agree I think a real house would be a better investment , might be cheaper than you think at the moment .
> 
> I owned a mobile home in the uk , the park fees were very high , and the mobile home always de valued .
> 
> or May be a way to go would be buy a suitable plot and sight your own pre fab
> 
> Tony Agost Alicante


I totally agree Tony. I just can't see the sense of buying a mobile home, with all the associated monthly costs and depreciation, when you can buy bricks and mortar so cheaply in today's market in Spain.


----------



## junee

No we're near coin


----------



## Classified

Hi all, I suppose this is usual, people making comments on other parks, giving bad comments without knowing the full true stories and comments of why buying property is a better route.

Don't let peoples remarks put you off in buying whatever you want, at the end of the day it depends on what you want, there is the option of property in a village or on a home park, each have there differences,

People leave village homes for many reasons as do people on parks, but just like living in the UK on a street or on a mobile home park people do not see eye to eye with their neighbours.

Property can go up and down in the market for selling and buying, mobile homes on parks do not depreciate as much as they do in the UK, lack of rain.

There are have been cases of people leaving village houses and moving onto a mobile home park for the community feel as with people moving off parks to property as they feel stronger and more confident to do this and travel to other areas.

One of the main reasons for people who are evicted from property, holiday lets or parks is their outlook of living in Spain, some come over to live and learn the culture of Spain, some treat everyday as a holiday and booze away all their money and become a liability.

There are always 2 sides to a story, my advice is do your research.


----------



## Coldtoes

Hi Jen really interested to read about your park home in Lazydays as we are arranging a viewing trip soon. It looks lovely in the pictures! Do you know if you are able to use buses and trains from Malaga Airport to reach the park? And are there many shops, restaurants etc. actually in Mollina.

Can't wait to get out there.
Thanks in advance Kim


----------



## Corriesuperfan

Classified said:


> Hi all, I live on La Vina Park 40 mins inland from Malaga, an hour from the following, Granada, Ronda, Cordoba, 20 mins from the beautiful lakes where you can swim, EL Chorro where they filmed Von Ryans Express, 1 hour from all the coastal beaches, 2 hours from Gibraltar and 3.5 hours from Faro in Portugal, Mobile homes in Spain come with everything so you just bring your suitcases.
> /SNIP/


We are thinking of buying on La Vina but just a bit apprehensive about getting there from the airport. Also, wondering about local attractions! Can you please tell me the best options🙏


----------



## MataMata

One of the principal advantages of park homes is that they are not considered properties but possessions which means they can be bought - but more importantly sold - just like say a car or jewellery etc. and for those of a certain age that means next to zero bureaucracy and hassle for their survivors when they do shuffle off this mortal coil, they can simply keep it as a holiday home or put it on eBay and flog it as they wish!

Not everyone is money driven.


----------



## Classified

Corriesuperfan said:


> We are thinking of buying on La Vina but just a bit apprehensive about getting there from the airport. Also, wondering about local attractions! Can you please tell me the best options🙏


I don't live on the park now, check out this company who sold it for me, www.resalemobilehomesinspain.co.uk


----------

